# Business cards for users?



## JMW

Here is something I was wondering. 

Is it against UBER's rules, to create business cards, that you can give customers? 

For example, say if a customer is a frequent rider, can you give them a business card, with your name and number, just in case they want to go somewhere in the future? Uber obviously wouldn't be involved in this, because it's an off Uber transaction trip, and I would charge cash only. But is it allowed? Wouldn't Uber be pissed because they are losing out on the money, with the fare? Can someone clarify this for me? Something i've been wondering. Thanks.


----------



## grams777

JMW said:


> Here is something I was wondering.
> 
> Is it against UBER's rules, to create business cards, that you can give customers?
> 
> For example, say if a customer is a frequent rider, can you give them a business card, with your name and number, just in case they want to go somewhere in the future? Uber obviously wouldn't be involved in this, because it's an off Uber transaction trip, and I would charge cash only. But is it allowed? Wouldn't Uber be pissed because they are losing out on the money, with the fare? Can someone clarify this for me? Something i've been wondering. Thanks.


For UberX this is probably a big no no resulting in deactivation before the ink even dries on those cards.

For Uber Black, I'm not sure.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Definitely grounds for immediate deactivation, Uber sent out an email on that last year.


----------



## painfreepc

having clients (that do short runs) call you directly be comes a total pain in the ass in the long run,
you are only one person and they don't wish to hear that you are busy with another client,

also keep in mind that clients who call you will be looking for cheaper service, how cheap are you willing to go,

i had website in the inland empire for airport transportation, taxi fare to LAX from san bernardino ca is about $200,
i ran ads for $140 most would only pay $100 to $120, many would offer $80 or $90.


----------



## LuLu

JMW said:


> Here is something I was wondering.
> 
> Is it against UBER's rules, to create business cards, that you can give customers?
> 
> For example, say if a customer is a frequent rider, can you give them a business card, with your name and number, just in case they want to go somewhere in the future? Uber obviously wouldn't be involved in this, because it's an off Uber transaction trip, and I would charge cash only. But is it allowed? Wouldn't Uber be pissed because they are losing out on the money, with the fare? Can someone clarify this for me? Something i've been wondering. Thanks.


I have several riders ask me if I would do that. I would not chance it with cash.........! I was wondering the same thing but if you keep it on the Uber platform and get 5* each time...lol. Risky business.


----------



## LUXYRIDE

I would never drive someone for cash. If they are not an Uber/Lyft rider, I am not covered in the event of an accident. Way too risky.


----------



## UberSonic

The closest I have done is offer to be nearby around their expected time to be able to pick up the Uber Ping. Definitely too much risk driving off meter for cash.


----------



## Just Some Guy

UberSonic said:


> The closest I have done is offer to be nearby around their expected time to be able to pick up the Uber Ping. Definitely too much risk driving off meter for cash.


I've done that a few times in the past, and the majority of the time it doesn't work out. Especially now that they don't give us the rider's name until after we accept the ping, there's really no point in trying.


----------



## LUXYRIDE

My apps (Uber and Lyft) still show driver's name and pick up location.


----------



## Sydney Uber

I Guess if a rider reeeally wanted you in a UBERX car to return for them you could offer them your number ask them to give you at least x minutes notice for the address they send you and sms them back when outside for them to then book a UBERX car or if you can't attend. 

This all is dependent on them paying you for the time they are taking you out of circulating for on-demand work - in cash!


----------



## UberSonic

Even if you don't get a ride from them specifically, you are still increasing driver supply in their immediate area, which improves the level of service they get. Since you still get a ride, they still get a drive, it works out for everyone.


----------



## LookyLou

I have heard of several drivers that do scheduled rides, but do them on the platform. Show up at pickup. When client comes out have them make the request, as you are right there you get the request and accept it. This way everything is covered as far as Uber or Lyft go and you are hoping for a nice tip for the extra effort.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

LookyLou said:


> I have heard of several drivers that do scheduled rides, but do them on the platform. Show up at pickup. When client comes out have them make the request, as you are right there you get the request and accept it. This way everything is covered as far as Uber or Lyft go and you are hoping for a nice tip for the extra effort.


that's what I did with a group who I left at a bar. its how im also growing riders out in areas drivers don't feel its worth their time.


----------



## UberFoST14

I know I'm late to this party, but I was just thinking today that since I have enough regulars who like me, I could give them a business card with the instructions:

Only after 9:00pm on Fridays and Saturdays
Text me with address or location to pick you up
When you get in the car, use the App and I will accept the job.

This ensures that they get me, I'm covered under Uber (the app picks the closest car), and I'm guaranteed work.

Lately my area has become popular with Uber drivers and my local clients say they like me better. Apparently the other guys have shitty cars, smell funny, and the cars are dirty.

Doing for cash is risky but doable... from a legal/insurance standpoint (just driving my friends around) but you can't guarantee the pax will tell the same story. Also Uber TOS. I would avoid it.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy

UberFoST14 said:


> Doing for cash is risky but doable... from a legal/insurance standpoint (just driving my friends around) but you can't guarantee the pax will tell the same story. Also Uber TOS. I would avoid it.


Is it worth the risk? Plus I can imagine regulars will eventually become annoying and not worth the time. Also how will you set prices for yourself to compete with Uber low rates?


----------



## Huberis

JMW said:


> Here is something I was wondering.
> 
> Is it against UBER's rules, to create business cards, that you can give customers?
> 
> For example, say if a customer is a frequent rider, can you give them a business card, with your name and number, just in case they want to go somewhere in the future? Uber obviously wouldn't be involved in this, because it's an off Uber transaction trip, and I would charge cash only. But is it allowed? Wouldn't Uber be pissed because they are losing out on the money, with the fare? Can someone clarify this for me? Something i've been wondering. Thanks.


You would have Uber wanting to deactivate you. I personally believe this is another reason Uber sets its rates so damn low. It is so their own drivers are unable to do exactly what you propose. Rates are so low, that I can not imagine a driver would want to do a ride under the table for anything equal to or less than what Uber already charges/mile. It makes zero sense. You would be a huge risk. At that point, and I haven't heard much jitney, piracy talk..... but you would be operating way out of bounds. Zero insurance, could you imagine what would happen if you were in ANY kind of accident and the police notice a couple, injured in your back seat who don't know you. If they are injured, you are screwed. Not to mention, municipalities have salty fines for such activity.

Way way bad idea. Until someone provides an argument against it, I believe the low rates are an effort to race not only Lyft, but you to the bottom. Very hard to undercut, and if it isn't surging, are you going to give your regular who happens to be across town a deal? You'd have to be nuts.


----------



## painfreepc

you need a network of drivers to service regulars clients, you can't do it alone, don't even think about..


----------



## Kelly Henline

I never do rides off of the platforms, but through community Facebook groups out here in the suburbs, people know I drive part-time and will message me to see if I am available. Many times these are early airport runs that pay me well and are a good stat to a day. I a range a time for them to go nine and order as I arrive at their home.


----------



## Renaldow

If you want to do the business card thing, do it right and legal. Get the permits/licenses in your municipality, get the commercial insurance, do it away from Uber. I would also market that service to just a certain type of clientelle, not Uber users. If you try to market yourself to your Uber clients you're just going to end up disappointing them because what happens when you're giving Pax A a ride and Pax B needs one right now? Best to not deal with that stuff.


----------

